# Smallmouth Bass



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

When I catch my trophy Smallie I would like to get it mounted by a good fish guy. I have seen alot of sub par smallmouth mounts. Is there anyone in the Flint/Owosso area that does great smallies? Pictures?

How would you recommend I handle the fish until delivery. I can usually keep them alive in my aerated cooler for at least a day. Would this be better than freezing it?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Ebowhunter is in Owosso and is an advertiser on this site. I don't recall if he does fish or not but check him out and see. If he doesn't do them I am sure he knows someone who will and does a good job!! Good Luck catching your smallie.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Larry is in Lapeer. He does fish and is only about 45 minutes straight east of here.

I am sticking with fur and feathers.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks Eric,but actually i'm not in Lapeer i'm actually 4 miles north of I-69 at th Belsay Rd. exit (Flint/Davison area) fur-minator feel free to stop by and take a look at my work anytime.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

fish patroll said:


> thanks Eric,but actually i'm not in Lapeer i'm actually 4 miles north of I-69 at th Belsay Rd. exit (Flint/Davison area) fur-minator feel free to stop by and take a look at my work anytime.


 
I will stop in some time.

What about after catch care. Is alive or frozen better?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

if you can bring it in alive that would be great but if not it's fine to wrap the fish with a WET towel and then put in a garbage bag and freeze it flat.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

fish patroll said:


> if you can bring it in alive that would be great but if not it's fine to wrap the fish with a WET towel and then put in a garbage bag and freeze it flat.


^ that is by far the best way to freeze a fish!


----------

